# 30g Ideas?



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I've come across a spare 30g tank that's 36"x12.5"x16.5". I'm partial to unusual, but not impossible to find species. Open to fish and inverts alike. If you guys had a spare 30g kicking around what would you want to stock it with?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Killifish. Planted tank. Lots of driftwood.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

That's my favorite tank footprint 
However, I think it might depend on what equipment you have on hand!
I have always made my 30s medium-high tech planted  - get a nice school of blue Kerri's and a few gudgeons!
P.s If you need some dual/quad t5ho fixtures, send me a pm


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Heavily planted with 3 dwarf puffers (1 male, 2 female) but that's just what I want next. I also like to heavily understock and a 30g with only 3 puffers and many plants would likely be near maintenance free (depends on feeding tho).


----------



## witchbitch (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been interested in gudgeons recently actually, I'd never heard of them til I came across them on the menagerie website. They seem pretty cool! Currently can't afford to go high tech as I'm a student sadly ): I wish I could because I *really* love heavily planted tanks. I do what I can with low-light plants tho!

I'll probably be putting a topfin 60 HOB on it, or an AC 110. Not sure yet. prolly 100 watt marina heater.

I was actually at the reptile store (tails & scales) and I've always wanted to have a turtle (since I was a kid). I realize it's not the biggest tank but I would be getting a smaller species. I know this is kinda off topic (sorry) but does anyone know if any fish can be kept with a smaller turtle like a map turtle or a mud turtle?

On the other hand I've always been interested in keeping invertebrates like a crayfish or lobster or something, any advice on these guys? Are they significantly more complicated to keep than regular fish?

Sorry this reply is all over the place lol


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Even if they are vegetarians as adults, many young turtles are either very carnivorous or at least omnivores. This means fish or crustaceans would at high risk of being eaten. Map turtles are not all that small when adult, btw. Reeves or Mud are the smallest species as adults that are usually kept.

Research the feeding habits of the turtle you want to get, to be sure of what it's likely to want to eat, but remember every critter is an individual and might not adhere to the norms for its species.

Even some Reeves turtles can get to be a fair size when adult. Females will be larger than males and may suffer from being egg bound as adults as well.

FW crays are not hard to keep. Keeping them is not very different from fish, by and large. Clean water, etc. appropriate foods. Larger ones often catch fish, so be aware of that. Even CPOs have been known to catch fish on occasion. The FW 'lobsters' you see in fish stores are simply crayfish species, usually selectively bred for their colour variations. Some can get to 10 inches as adults. Make sure you find out the species, so you can be sure of it's likely adult size.


----------



## jamie (Feb 20, 2013)

"I've always been interested in keeping invertebrates like a crayfish or lobster or something"

Grey small stone gravel bottom. That landscape picture of the moon, with the Earth setting on the horizon for a background. A 1/24 scale model of the lunar lander off to the side. Let a crayfish go, and it'll look like a monster alien attack!

Plants might look funny though.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

jamie said:


> "I've always been interested in keeping invertebrates like a crayfish or lobster or something"
> 
> Grey small stone gravel bottom. That landscape picture of the moon, with the Earth setting on the horizon for a background. A 1/24 scale model of the lunar lander off to the side. Let a crayfish go, and it'll look like a monster alien attack!
> 
> Plants might look funny though.


Kind of what I did, except, I have old Blacktron space lego guys with modern weapons in the tank. Crayfish stay hidden in their rockscape/caves until feeding. I drop in food on the lego fortified area and crayfish swarm, quite a site  Starship Troopers inspired.

I tore that tank down and am working on the version 2 in a display tank now.

As for turtles, I have a map, mud and slider. They're all quite big now (6-10" shells) and they will all try to eat anything and everything they can, including each other. Realistically, a 30g could support 1 adult turtle but a little bigger would be preferred (40g breeder is a good size for 1 turtle). I'd recommend an above tank basking platform and have water filled to the top (when adult).


----------

